# BBQ aftermath (photos go here please!!)



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Just thought I would make a new thread for people to post pics or vids to share with those that didn't make it

Thanks again for all the people that came out and to the sponsors being very generous.


bbq 001 by relax142, on Flickr

bbq 006 by relax142, on Flickr

bbq 012 by relax142, on Flickr

bbq 015 by relax142, on Flickr

bbq 016 by relax142, on Flickr

bbq 017 by relax142, on Flickr

bbq 026 by relax142, on Flickr

bbq 035 by relax142, on Flickr

bbq 039 by relax142, on Flickr

bbq 042 by relax142, on Flickr

bbq 043 by relax142, on Flickr

bbq 048 by relax142, on Flickr

bbq 079 by relax142, on Flickr

bbq 081 by relax142, on Flickr

bbq 084 by relax142, on Flickr


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Picture of a little girl








Picture of a little girl








Picture of burger patties








Picture of TypeZero (LONG) being sad =(








SKIMMATE CONTEST and J_T about to sniff that sippy cup...full of skimmate








THMH (TONY) Won the Skimmate contest!








Another container of skimmate about to be sniffed...and J_T's sadness








Raffle draw WINNER! for an acrylic tank








Breakdancing girl!








General Pic








Frag Demonstration by J_T and TypeZero!









More Pictures of the BBQ!
Thanks for hosting!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

what is my child doing .... Moonwalk? LOL

Awesome pics!


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> what is my child doing .... Moonwalk? LOL
> 
> Awesome pics!


She just doin her breakdancing moves


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

I missed out big time. Is there going to be a summer and/or a fall one?

What's up with those photo? I have no idea what's going on. Can someone subtitle or comment them?

Thanks.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry man, you missed out...no captions and no summer BBQ!!!
Although I think Jay was saying he might do something at his house but that's up to him.

Mak those are some great photos dude, thanks alot.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh yes, ty for the awesome pics 

LTP it's basically a mix of eating/chatting/drinking 

Kids had chalks, bubbles, treats and the guys did a saltwater mix challenge, we did a few draws, and a skimmate (?) contest. Let me tell you there was a clear winner.... Blah! LOL

Great time for all I think, the demo was awesome on how to frag different types of coral and awesome tips on how to do it safely! Thanks guys for doing that! I didnt get to watch it all but I finally feel more comfortable if I ever get into that again.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

MJC by relax142, on Flickr


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

how did the homemade rocks turn out?


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

altcharacter said:


> Just thought I would make a new thread for people to post pics or vids to share with those that didn't make it
> 
> Thanks again for all the people that came out and to the sponsors being very generous.


 I would like to thank you Dave, and your wonderful family for being such a generous and awesome host!!! <3!!!!!!!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

TypeZERO said:


> I would like to thank you Dave, and your wonderful family for being such a generous and awesome host!!!


----------



## Toofem (Jan 20, 2013)

someguy said:


> how did the homemade rocks turn out?


haha I'm the only one who made rocks... I'll post some pics once they've set a little more.... Will leave them for a week, then soak in water... (likely have to look back at Kevin's thread for reminders)

Was great fun!!


----------



## Toofem (Jan 20, 2013)

*Great pics!!!!!!!!!!*

reminds me of all the great peeps I met yesterday!!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

LTPGuy said:


> I missed out big time. Is there going to be a summer and/or a fall one?
> 
> What's up with those photo? I have no idea what's going on. Can someone subtitle or comment them?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Toofem (Jan 20, 2013)

*57*

ROFL - love the bubbles


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

LOl at that text bubbles  looks like everyone had a blast!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Not fair...... That was my Omg that stink face........! Damn ninjas taking pictures. 

-Tony


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Great bubbles... so sorry I had to work that day...


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

was there a sale on bench jackets or something? LOL (me and sweetride)


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> MJC by relax142, on Flickr


Lol this picture is great, I cant believe I did not know about this tread till today..omg funny very funny..
I would not mind hosting another BBQ this year if everyone is up to.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

I'll be down! 

-Tony


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, awesome BBQ as always... Thanks Dave and family, two big thumbs way up!!!!

I really enjoyed the rock making demo, and eating that tender pulled pork. Also great to meet up with folks that I haven't seen in a while, as well as new faces of people I've chatted a lot with on the boards, like Jon and Jeff and Lisa

Dave, did you get left with all those leftover frags? If there's any of that frogspawn left that you don't want, I'll take it when we meet up to return the hole saws or when I give your stand back.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Another BBQ? Sweeeett


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks to all the sponsors too! For all the prizes and draws! Everybody who won something should take a picture of their prize!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Flazky said:


> Thanks to all the sponsors too! For all the prizes and draws! Everybody who won something should take a picture of their prize!


That would be a great idea!!!

I would also like to say that we never raffled off MJC's generous donations so we will be doing that online somehow. I just haven't figured out how to yet.


----------

